# Lean bulk vs normal..



## rezkon (Nov 18, 2011)

What's the difference?..
And what would other people recommend ?


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 19, 2011)

are you considering normal to be a dirty bulk? If so, dirty bulk is eating whatever you want basically to get to your needed macros and not being overly worried with weight gain and a clean bulk is eating healthy and getting your calories perfect everyday to avoid fat gain...


----------



## lav.katherine (Nov 22, 2011)

Lean means the sum of the weight of your bones, muscles and organs. Or in other words the sum of other than fats in your body. As far as normal Fat is concern, I'd ask who will like to have no body Fat that is zero fat? In fact, one would probably die if you have no fat.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 13, 2012)

what is ment by macros


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Macros is short for macronutrients.  Fats, protein, and carbs are macros.  They are the nutrients that supply calories, ie energy.
Micronutrients are vitamins, minerals etc, they do not provide calories.


----------



## jimm (Jun 15, 2012)

some people can get away with the mega dirty bulking look at lee priest 










he can only put on and shed do much fat with the use of "supplements" so i wouldnt recommend it u will end up lookin like the pic of the left forever haha




Bodybuilder Lee Priest Talks About Lifestyle - YouTube


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 15, 2012)

^^ "getting away with it" doens't mean his cardiovascular system appreciated it however. I think most people find they have to work that much harder in their cut to get rid of the flab from a sloppy bulk, than if they were just a little more controlled in the bulk phase. The additional cost is if you're trying to cut on a schedule, you might find yourself doing things more aggressively (or desperately) than you would otherwise, which could conceivably cost you some muscle in the process.


----------



## jimm (Jun 16, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> ^^ "getting away with it" doens't mean his cardiovascular system appreciated it however. I think most people find they have to work that much harder in their cut to get rid of the flab from a sloppy bulk, than if they were just a little more controlled in the bulk phase. _*The additional cost is if you're trying to cut on a schedule, you might find yourself doing things more aggressively (or desperately) than you would otherwise, which could conceivably cost you some muscle in the process*_.




what do you meen by this?



And yes i dont think his heart appreciated such a crazy weight gain lol..


but i think lee gets away with the crazy weight fluctuations mainly through drug use so if you were a natty i wouldnt reccomend taking bulking advise from lee haha hes a great guy tho one of my favourite bodybuilders

down to earth and not full of himself rare these days...


----------



## ShockingFit.com (Jun 19, 2012)

rezkon said:


> What's the difference?..
> And what would other people recommend ?



Lean bulk would be picking clean food sources all the time, separating fat from carb in every meal and making sure you keep track of how much calories you eat above maintenance all the time. Personally if I'm gonna clean bulk I go with carb cycling and maybe have 1-2 cheat meals per month. 

Fat creates fat, if you are on single digit body fat levels you can get away with a bit dirtier bulk but bulking dirty with 15% bf is just crazy imo.


----------



## lee111s (Jun 19, 2012)

Fat doesn't create fat, too many calories over all creates fat.

Today I'm not working out so I'm on a no carb day. 180g protein 125g fat.

Come at me bro'!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 21, 2012)

clean bulking is easier on your body. Dirty bulking is easy and convenient, but in the long run your just going to have to bust your ass that much harder for all the shit you just ate to put the weight on. Its easy to Dirty bulk, but it has its price when the time comes to cut.


----------

